# carbon weave arrows



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

I have the 200 and 300 predators and pro, for the money I would stay with the predators, they all shoot great with 4 inch, Blazers and Max Hunters


----------



## PseFreak (Jul 11, 2009)

I shot some today and they seem nice i do like the blazer's myself ! Keep in mind blazer's create less wind drag so if your hunting on a windy day it makes it less likely to be affected as bad as 4" vanes. The radial x weave pattern was designed for a stronger lite weight arrow with higher a life span without cracking or splitting. I give them a :thumbs_up Im buying a dozen as soon as i get a chance too!


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

I shoot the Stil Hunter 200's and would have to say that they are mediocre. My bow is set at 64 lbs and I swear that some of the arrow flex a lot more than others on launch. I am going to try Predators and see how they fly.


----------



## acsksbs (Apr 19, 2006)

not a bad arrow but I did switch to gold tips a couple years ago. the GT are more durable.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I love them. I've been shooting them for 3 years without any problems and IMO they are a lot stronger than all of the other arrows. They are stronger than GT's, FMJ's, and a lot of other arrows that I have seen.


----------

